# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Bahamas, Bermuda and Turks & Caicos >  >  Ideas for Turks and Caicos

## Sawdustbay

My wife and I have been to St Barts 7x and will continue to go however we think we should do something different in the spring 2011. I have tried to go to the forums and sites for T & C but soon get overwhelmed, can someone please tell me is there some similiar quiet laid back areas of T & C that would compare to St Barts. I don't know which island to start looking at. We prefer villas however hotels that are small and not resorts are most appealing. Is this an island that you would immediately rent a vehicle to get around? Are there quiet beach areas, would we find villas on the beach. To gove you and idea our favourite area to stay in St Barts is Flamands and we also like Gouverner Beach. Any help would be much appreciated.

----------


## kristi0119

I've researched T&C villas in the recent past and the website that I found the most useful was www.tcvillas.com.  It's been 10 years since we've been there...I would think that Grace Bay is still a great place to stay.

----------


## griemersma

We were there last year and Grace Bay is the most active part of the island.  We stayed in a house on the SW corner of the island and it was great but we were a little ways away from the action.  I afun trip was taking the ferry to north caicos and then renting a car and driving around both north and middle caicos.  Send me a PM if you want more infomation.

----------

